# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Update. 1.0.27.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.27.0* *  
Added:*  *  - support ZTE CDMA S165 (Read/Write NOR)   
  - support HAIER CDMA HC-C2030 (Read/Write NOR)
  - support HAIER CDMA HC-C2040 (Read/Write NOR)
  - support HAIER CDMA HC-C2076 (Read/Write NOR)
  - support HAIER CDMA HC-C5000 (Read/Write NOR)
  - support HAIER CDMA HC-C5100 (Read/Write NOR) 
  - support QSC1110 MCU  p.s. ready for next updates?*

----------

